# Future WUSV Championships



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi
I know than this year the WUSV is in Finland, but is there a place where I can find a list of the next championships? 

I looked on the web but found nothing, at least in the Google translated version.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is the list I've seen
WUSV 2014 - France
WUSV 2015 - Finland
WUSV 2016 - Mexico ?
WUSV 2017 - Holland
WUSV 2018 - Denmark
WUSV 2019 - ?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks
I had heard than 2017 was going tobe on Germany. So the question mark means they are thinking of doing iton Mexico but isup to confirmation?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know. I saw another list where 2017 was empty so maybe it's undecided still? I wonder if they'll nix Mexico with all the killings down there. Not sure how they can guarantee the safety of competitors.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> I don't know. I saw another list where 2017 was empty so maybe it's undecided still? I wonder if they'll nix Mexico with all the killings down there. Not sure how they can guarantee the safety of competitors.


Maybe a TX club can host it, with Mexico being a co-host, just to have it in a safer venue.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Southern Texas isn't much safer.


----------

